# Problem z Xorg

## 4rturr

Cześć 

Mój problem jest następujący:

Mimo dobrze ustawionych wartości HorizSync i VertRefresh po komendzie startx server X nie uruchamia sie

i pokazuje 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) NV(0): No valid modes found
> 
> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
> ...

 

Mój xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier	"X.Org Configured"
> ...

 

Dodam, że na debianie praktycznie ten sam xorg.conf działa wyśmienicie.

----------

## lmmsci

Może nie masz skompilowanego drivera nv dla xorg?

Poproszę o 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## Vegan

"HorizSync 85 "

to nie jest poprawna wartosc

powinno wygladac np : 

HorizSync    30.0 - 85.0

----------

## 4rturr

@lmmsci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

@Vegan

Gdy ustawie HorizSync 30 -85 to iksy startują ale obraz nie jest dopasowany do ekranu, tzn. po bokach są czarne paski.

Czyli to wygląda mniej więcej tak, że on nie może ustawić HorizSync powyżej 75.

----------

## Vegan

Nie mowie Ci bys ustawil na taka wartosc jaka podalem , ustaw na taka jak jest odpowiendnia dla twojego monitora

chodzi mi o sam syntax - HorizSync xx -  xx

----------

## bigfun

jakby to byl syntax to by sie wyj*balo, po prostu ustawil wartosc stala co raczej nie jest bledem skladniowym pliku cfg, co najwyzej bledem jesli chodzi o poprawna konfiguracje samego monitora  :Smile: 

co do tematu:

a Option "DPMS" probowales?

----------

## arturx

jeśli nie używasz nvidia-drivers to zachaszuj linijke: Load "glx" w sekcji module, jak sie zdecydujesz na nvidia-drivers wtedy http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers

----------

## ffurbo

Ja kiedyś miałem podobny problem po aktualizacji sterów nvidia. Ta sama konfiguracja na poprzednich sterownikach działała a na nowych już nie. 

Ja działam na modelince wygenerowanej przez gtf. Problem rozwiązałem generując nową dla odświeżania niższego o 0.25 Hz.

Wkleję istotne fragmenty xorg.conf, może będą przydatne.

```

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync   30 - 72

   VertRefresh   50 - 160

#   DisplaySize   320 240

        Modeline "800x600_110.00"  75.47  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 640  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "1024x768_88.00"  97.84  1024 1088 1200 1376  768 769 772 808  -HSync +Vsync

        Modeline "1280x960_71.00"  122.69  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 961 964 1000  -HSync +Vsync

   Modeline "1136x852_80.00"  109.61  1136 1216 1336 1536  852 853 856 892  -HSync +Vsync

   Modeline "1136x852_80.25"  109.95  1136 1216 1336 1536  852 853 856 892  -HSync +Vsync

# tego używam teraz  ^

   Modeline "1136x852@80"  109.61  1136 1216 1336 1536  852 853 856 892  -HSync +Vsync

   #Modeline "1136x852_80.50"  110.42  1136 1216 1336 1536  852 853 856 893  -HSync +Vsync

# a na tym już nie działa mimo że wcześniej działało  ^

   Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

```

Oczywiście jak zawsze polecam samemu wygenerować sobie modeline  :Smile: 

Edit: HorizSync i VertRefresh po prostu spisz ze specyfikacji monitora - z instrukcji użytkownika lub z internetu. Odświeżanie jakie chcesz uzyskać to nie jest synchronizacja pozioma (HorizSync) tylko odświeżanie pionowe. Jednak to ten pierwszy zakres jest zawsze najbardziej "ograniczający" dla monitora. Mój monitor ma zakres odświeżania do 160 Hz jednak przy rozsądnych wartościach odświeżania i rozdzielczości wymagana synchronizacja przekracza dopuszczalną przez monitor. Mam nadzieję że nie zakręciłem za bardzo. Pobaw się programikiem gtf.

----------

